

Ask HN: Any startups in news space? - bhavin

Have heard about cool startups in many areas.. but seems like there's nothing much happened (at least to me) on the news front except news aggregators... people are still reading long news articles the plain old way..<p>Any idea about happenings there?
======
Mankhool
I'm s-l-o-w-l-y creating a web and mobile app for finding "agents" to supply
news or information based on geo-location.

In terms of readers I would love to see a map based news reader that would
give me geo-specific stories at an
international/national/regional/local/hyperlocal level depending on how far I
zoom in.

------
dman
We have something cooking, should launch soon! Let me know if you would be
interested in being an early user.

~~~
bhavin
yeah, would like to be an early user!

~~~
dman
I will ping you a couple of days before we go live.

------
AlexMuir
Flipboard obv. Pulse also (both iPad apps).

FT Alphaville is an interesting startup-style product from the FT - their
Markets Live daily chat is quite cool.

But yeah, I think you're right - it seems quiet. What you thinking?

~~~
bhavin
something that helps dealing with news overload!

------
bhavin
I am wondering why there's nothing in place to deal with news overload?!
Anybody know anything about startups dealing with information overload?

------
pclark
what do you think of this (i'm co-founder)

<http://readness.com>

~~~
bhavin
very nice! me likey!

~~~
bhavin
one question though.. I just started using it any didnt add any friends yet.
Readness is recommending me some news stories, which to be honest, are not
100% relevant.. was wondering based on what it does the recommendation?

